# Allegri Vs Montella: analisi obiettiva



## admin (20 Maggio 2013)

31 Agosto 2012. Fine del mercato.

Commenti sulla campagna acquisti del Milan e sul possibile piazzamento della squadra (commenti di tutti, o quasi. Me compreso):"E' una squadra alla canna del gas. Abbiamo venduto i due giocatori più forti ed abbiamo preso gli scarti del Genoa. Se non stiamo attenti rischiamo la B/ Faremo un campionato dignitoso, da squadra di metà classifica / al massimo possiamo aspirare all'Europa Legue".

Commenti sulla campagna acquisti della Fiorentina e sul possibile piazzamento della squadra:"Hanno fatto un gran bel mercato, si sono rinnovati in tutti i reparti. Hanno lavorato bene tutti, società e allenatore. Vista la pochezza della Serie A potranno lottare sicuramente per uno dei primi 3 posti / E' una buonissima squadra, se avrà un pò di fortuna potrà lottare anche per lo scudetto".

19 Maggio 2013. Fine del campionato.

Milan terzo, qualificato ai preliminari di Champions League. Fiorentina quarta, qualificata all'Europa League.

"Allegri è un somaro e deve andare via. Montella è un grande allenatore, simpatico ed ha sempre ragione".

Sbaglio o... c'è qualcosa che non va?


----------



## Jino (20 Maggio 2013)

Eheh il calcio è cosi. Credo sia impossibile fare un confronto tra i due, anche perchè una squadra ha giocato le coppe e l'altra no. Detto questo ciò che nel calcio conta è il risultato, stop. 

Concludo dicendo che questa è l'ennesima dimostrazione che in Italia giocare bene difficilmente ti fa raggiungere grandi risultati.


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Eheh il calcio è cosi. Credo sia impossibile fare un confronto tra i due, anche perchè una squadra ha giocato le coppe e l'altra no. Detto questo ciò che nel calcio conta è il risultato, stop.
> 
> Concludo dicendo che questa è l'ennesima dimostrazione che in Italia giocare bene difficilmente ti fa raggiungere grandi risultati.



Esattamente. Bravo. Mettici in mezzo pure L'AGGRAVANTE coppe...


----------



## Ale (20 Maggio 2013)

la differenza l'ha fatta l'acquisto di balotelli a gennaio, non c'entra nulla allegri.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Maggio 2013)

non sbagli mio caro admin,non sbagli...ah noi abbiamo anche giocato una coppetta chiamata Champions League


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Maggio 2013)

Come dice [MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION] fare una valutazione prettamente oggettiva sui 2 è impossibile,in quanto alla fine tutto scade nel soggettivo.La società dovrà fare le sue giuste valutazione,pertanto speriamo bene.Comunque [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] il campionato è fino il 19 maggio 2013.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Maggio 2013)

Diciamo che i commenti ci stavano se il punto di vista del primo era quello del Milan(Milan inteso come storia del calcio)e il punto di vista del secondo era quello della Fiorentina, intesa come squadra che l'anno prima stava per retrocedere.
Detto questo di Montella sorprende la freschezza, cioè la capacità di aver messo insieme una buonissima squadra(fatta di scarti però, bisogna dirlo)e averle dato un gioco senz'altro migliore del nostro. Allegri, ciò nonostante, resta un bravissimo mister però tendiamo ad evidenziarne sicuramente i difetti.


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> la differenza l'ha fatta l'acquisto di balotelli a gennaio, non c'entra nulla allegri.



Troppo facile così Alessà. Della serie, quando si centra un obiettivo è merito di tizio o caio. Per tutto il resto, è colpa di Allegri.

P.S. L'acquisto di Balotelli è stato fondamentale. E nessuno lo nega. Anzi.


----------



## Jino (20 Maggio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> la differenza l'ha fatta l'acquisto di balotelli a gennaio, non c'entra nulla allegri.



Senza Mario non ce l'avremmo fatta, questo è palese. Ma c'è da dire che la cosidetta rimonta era cominciata qualche mese prima che arrivasse Balotelli, non certo il giorno del suo acquisto, quindi per quanto sia stato importantissimo non è certo solo merito suo. E' merito di tutti.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Maggio 2013)

Secondo me la verità sta nel mezzo.

Allegri è stato spesso criticato per il gioco assente, ma ha anche avuto a disposizione solo Montolivo dai piedi buoni. Montella invece ha sempre avuto un centrocampo fantastico, molto superiore al nostro

La differenza l'hanno fatta El Shaaraawy fino a Gennaio e Balotelli da lì in poi. La Fiorentina aveva una rosa più forte e completa, noi il 92 e il 45.


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> 31 Agosto 2012. Fine del mercato.
> 
> Commenti sulla campagna acquisti del Milan e sul possibile piazzamento della squadra (commenti di tutti, o quasi. Me compreso):"E' una squadra alla canna del gas. Abbiamo venduto i due giocatori più forti ed abbiamo preso gli scarti del Genoa. Se non stiamo attenti rischiamo la B/ Faremo un campionato dignitoso, da squadra di metà classifica / al massimo possiamo aspirare all'Europa Legue".
> 
> ...



La parte sbagliata è quella a fine agosto.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Maggio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Secondo me la verità sta nel mezzo.
> 
> Allegri è stato spesso criticato per il gioco assente, ma ha anche avuto a disposizione solo Montolivo dai piedi buoni. Montella invece ha sempre avuto un centrocampo fantastico, molto superiore al nostro
> 
> La differenza l'hanno fatta El Shaaraawy fino a Gennaio e Balotelli da lì in poi. La Fiorentina aveva una rosa più forte e completa, noi il 92 e il 45.


Beh la Viola ha certamente una maggior qualità,ma non so se abbiamo realmente una rosa migliore.


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Senza Mario non ce l'avremmo fatta, questo è palese. Ma c'è da dire che la cosidetta rimonta era cominciata qualche mese prima che arrivasse Balotelli, non certo il giorno del suo acquisto, quindi per quanto sia stato importantissimo non è certo solo merito suo. E' merito di tutti.



C'è da chiedersi il perchè, di questa "necessità" di fare rimonta.


----------



## Ale (20 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Troppo facile così Alessà. Della serie, quando si centra un obiettivo è merito di tizio o caio. Per tutto il resto, è colpa di Allegri.
> 
> P.S. L'acquisto di Balotelli è stato fondamentale. E nessuno lo nega. Anzi.



il masochismo di allegri lo abbiamo visto anche stasera mario. Personalmente continuo a pensare che la viola ha fatto un gran bel mercato, hanno preso tanti centrocampsiti di qualita, soltanto che loro sono una squadra incompleta, gli manca l'attaccante forte, cioe' il problema opposto al nostro, noi non abbiamo uno straccio di gioco, ma 3 attaccanti che hanno fatto un sacco di gol quest'anno: pazzini, balotelli eed elsharawy. La differenza è questa,daltronde per vincere servono i gol e noi lo sappiamo bene dato che abbiamo rimpianto per tanti anni l'addio di shevchenko


----------



## pennyhill (20 Maggio 2013)

_Fiorentina che con un po’ di fortuna potrà lottare per lo scudetto_

Chi è quel matto che lo pensava? 

con allenatore nuovo, rosa completamente rinnovata e fatta al risparmio con diversi scarti altrui, ci voleva fantasia.

Come dice sempre Admin, i risultati arrivano quando spendi, il Milan ha ben altro monte ingaggi, a gennaio siamo tornati a spendere prendendo Balotelli (12 gol in 13 partite), ed ecco i risultati.


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Troppo facile così Alessà. Della serie, quando si centra un obiettivo è merito di tizio o caio. Per tutto il resto, è colpa di Allegri.
> 
> P.S. L'acquisto di Balotelli è stato fondamentale. E nessuno lo nega. Anzi.



In realtà l'obiettivo terzo posto non lo dobbiamo nè ad Elsha nè a Balotelli, in senso assoluto, quanto piuttosto all'immonda mediocrità del campionato italiano.

Balotelli ed Elsha nel milan del 2005 avrebbero fatto panca fissa eh.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Maggio 2013)

Io non faccio paragoni tra Allegri e Montella, mi limito a dire che quest'anno anche un altro allenatore con questo Milan non poteva fare di meglio ed il terzo posto quindi lo ritengo un mezzo miracolo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Maggio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh la Viola ha certamente una maggior qualità,ma non so se abbiamo realmente una rosa migliore.



Secondo me sì.

Pascual è più forte di tutti i nostri terzini, il centrocampo manco a dirlo: solo Montolivo sarebbe titolare da loro. Sulla trequarti pure. Abbiamo avuto però due palle così e anche molta fortuna\aituini qua e la, mica è da negare.

Però son contento perché dopo la scorsa campagna acquisti è stato davvero difficile arrivare a Novembre senza essersi strappati lo scroto a morsi


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Maggio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> In realtà l'obiettivo terzo posto non lo dobbiamo nè ad Elsha nè a Balotelli, in senso assoluto, quanto piuttosto all'immonda mediocrità del campionato italiano.
> 
> Balotelli ed Elsha nel milan del 2005 avrebbero fatto panca fissa eh.



Questo vale anche per le altre compagini,Juve e Napoli in primis.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Secondo me sì.
> 
> Pascual è più forte di tutti i nostri terzini, il centrocampo manco a dirlo: solo Montolivo sarebbe titolare da loro. Sulla trequarti pure. Abbiamo avuto però due palle così e anche molta fortuna\aituini qua e la, mica è da negare.
> 
> Però son contento perché dopo la scorsa campagna acquisti è stato davvero difficile arrivare a Novembre senza essersi strappati lo scroto a morsi



Si,sono convinto che siano superiori a metacampo ed abbiano in generale,anche nel reparto arretrato,maggior qualità.Non sono convinto però,contando tutti i fattori,che abbiano una rosa superiore.Però ci può stare.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Maggio 2013)

Montella è arrivato in una squadra disastrata,se l'è fatta rivoluzionare come voleva lui e poi ha fatto un grande campionato proponendo un ottimo gioco.


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Maggio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Questo vale anche per le altre compagini,Juve e Napoli in primis.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Assolutamente sì.
Il problema è che juve e napoli, soprattutto Napoli, con squadre tutt'altro che irresistibili, ci son finite davanti DI UN BOTTO.


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Maggio 2013)

Per me sono 2 allenatori molto diversi tra loro, ma più o meno di pari livello.
Forse potenzialmente Montella può essere più bravo, ma al momento credo che sia meglio Allegri.
Per me la rosa della Fiorentina non è inferiore a quella del Milan di quest'anno.
Con il centrocampo come quello della Fiorentina, il discorso Champions l'avremmo chiuso da un bel po'.


----------



## #Dodo90# (20 Maggio 2013)

Se la Fiorentina ha una rosa più forte della nostra, l'Udinese è più forte del Barcelona.

Allegri ha fatto il minimo, se consideriamo che c'ha messo 5 MESI per trovare un modulo presentabile (e nonostante tutto senza ElSha e Balo stavamo a fare compagnia all'inter). La Fiorentina dopo un mese di preparazione giocava già meglio ed alla fine ha fatto 2 punti in meno (e con un pizzico di fortuna sarebbe andata in Champions. 

La differenza tra Alegri e Montella è che il primo ha iniziato prima ed ha già avuto la possibilità di allenare una grande (tra l'altro con Ibra...), fermo restando che l'unico grande allenatore in Italia al momento è Conte

Se poi vogliamo dire che Allegri ha fatto il miracolo e che Montella ha fallito miseramente, diciamolo. Ma ci stiamo prendendo in giro.


----------



## The P (20 Maggio 2013)

Mario c'è qualcosa che non va sì:

1) Balotelli, da solo, e ripeto da solo, ci ha dato molti punti fondamentali. Il 31 agosto non c'era

2) La Fiorentina ha espresso il miglior gioco della serie A.


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Maggio 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Se la Fiorentina ha una rosa più forte della nostra, l'Udinese è più forte del Barcelona.
> 
> Allegri ha fatto il minimo, se consideriamo che c'ha messo 5 MESI per trovare un modulo presentabile (e nonostante tutto senza ElSha e Balo stavamo a fare compagnia all'inter). La Fiorentina dopo un mese di preparazione giocava già meglio ed alla fine ha fatto 2 punti in meno (e con un pizzico di fortuna sarebbe andata in Champions.
> 
> ...



Per me Milan e Fiorentina sono 2 squadre dello stesso livello con 2 allenatori più o meno dello stesso livello.
Il valore aggiunto di Montella è quello di aver dato un gran gioco alla Fiorentina, mentre ad Allegri bisogna riconoscere di essere riuscito a compattare un ambiente dopo un inizio disastroso.


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2013)

E che ci fai col gioco se poi non centri gli obiettivi, Piè?


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> E che ci fai col gioco se poi non centri gli obiettivi, Piè?



Si ma il gioco SERVE per arrivare agli obiettivi.

Quanti gol "stupidi" abbiamo preso? Gioco è anche quello: saper organizzare una difesa.

In Italia non ci sono più nè Nesta, nè Maldini, nè Cannavaro, etc etc.
Ci sono bisonti tipo chiellini e zapata. Però boia, noi quest'anno abbiamo preso un gol più stupido dell'altro (anche stasera). Diavolo, l'allenatore le deve preparare ste cose eh.


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2013)

Senza gioco siamo arrivati terzi. Loro, col gioco, quarti. Quindi?


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Maggio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Mario c'è qualcosa che non va sì:
> 
> 1) Balotelli, da solo, e ripeto da solo, ci ha dato molti punti fondamentali. Il 31 agosto non c'era
> 
> 2) La Fiorentina ha espresso il miglior gioco della serie A.



Tra l'altro, qua si parla di rivoluzione milan perchè sono andati via Ibra e Thiago, e quindi la partenza ad handicap era "fisiologica".

Invece l'ambientamento fisiologico di un tecnico che arriva e parte da zero con un cantiere aperto, stracolmo di nuovi elementi che manco si son mai visti in faccia, è normale che non ci sia.

Mah...


----------



## Ale (20 Maggio 2013)

se non ci fossero state le elezioni, saremmo arrivati tra l'inter e il catania diciamolo pure. Anche io sono daccordo con quelli che sostengono che attacco a parte, la fiorentina e' migliore, forse abbiati è migliore del loro portiere, ma per il resto sono assolutamente superiori, ilguaio è che il reparto d'attacco è quello piu importante e la nostra fortuna è stata che i gol dei nostri attaccanti non sono mai mancati: girone di andata con elsha, girone di ritorno con balo e pazzini che subentrando ci ha tolto tante tante volte le castagne dal fuoco a differenza della fiorentina , dove il loro miglior attaccante , jovetic, ha fatto una stagione deludente.


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Senza gioco siamo arrivati terzi. Loro, col gioco, quarti. Quindi?



E grazie, ma mica siam davanti a due piloti con in mano la stessa macchina collaudata lo stesso numero di volte.


----------



## The P (20 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> E che ci fai col gioco se poi non centri gli obiettivi, Piè?



Ma avere un giocatore come Balo o Cavani in questa serie A influisce troppo.

Montella ha preso una squadra da zero, solo 2 titolari rispetto alla scorsa stagione, e l'ha ribaltata come un calzino.

E gli interpreti che ha avuto a disposizione li ha fatti rendere lui il triplo del loro valore.

Perché Pasqual l'hanno scorso era riserva, Pizarro un ex-calciatore, Roncaglia un semi-titolare in argentina, Lijaic un'incognita, Tomovic un cesso.

Tomovic è davvero l'emblema, con il genoa mi sembrava un giocatore da B al massimo, con la fiore mi è sembrato un mostro.

Senza contare che Allegri, all'età di Montella (età calcistica) allenava in B o in C del tutto.

Secondo me non c'è paragone tra i due, ma si sa... sono di parte


----------



## pennyhill (20 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> E che ci fai col gioco se poi non centri gli obiettivi, Piè?



2009/10= 11° posto
2010/11= 9° posto
2011/12= 13° posto

IMHO a Firenze dovrebbe essere solo che contenti di essersi giocati la possibilità di arrivare in Champions fino alla fine del campionato.


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro, qua si parla di rivoluzione milan perchè sono andati via Ibra e Thiago, e quindi la partenza ad handicap era "fisiologica".
> 
> Invece l'ambientamento fisiologico di un tecnico che arriva e parte da zero con un cantiere aperto, stracolmo di nuovi elementi che manco si son mai visti in faccia, è normale che non ci sia.
> 
> Mah...



Se Montella è partito da zero, Allegri ha iniziato da sotto lo zero. Mica gli hanno tolto solo Ibra e Thiago. Sono andati via anche senatori su senatori. Gente che era abituata a vincere, che teneva in mano lo spogliatoio.


----------



## The Ripper (20 Maggio 2013)

di Montella affascina il bel gioco che la Fiorentina ha espresso, non sempre.
Però poi non si valutano alcune cose. Anche Gasperini e Del Neri sono celebri per aver fatto giocare benissimo le loro squadre prima di andare in big. Però bisogna valutare in maniera serena: Montella il prossimo anno potrà essere valutato come si deve, perché dovrà confermare i risultati di quest'anno e dovrà andare in Europa.
Sul bel gioco avrei da ridire: nella Fiorentina di Montella ad esempio le punte non dialogano mai. Ma ci sarebbero numerose cose da dire.

Il calcio è così. Donadoni per un paio di mesi non perse una partita quest'anno, facendo giocare anche bene il Parma. In quel periodo tutti: "eeeeh voglio Donadoni, voglio Donadoni". Adesso Donadoni è un po' l'incubo per molti.

certo che, a mente un attimo più lucida, come cavolo abbiamo fatto ad arrivare terzi se el shaarawy + niang + robinho + bojan + boateng hanno segnato sommandoli solo 4 gol nelle ultime 25 giornate? I meriti di Allegri vanno visti anche in queste cose.
Per me potremmo mettere un allenatore diverso in panchina (Benitez o De Boer quelli che preferisco), ma non perché Allegri ha fallito. Allegri, mio modestissimo parere, ci ha salvato il cùl. Come hai detto tu, nessuno il 28 Agosto pensava che il Milan potesse arrivare terzo (Juventus, Roma, Napoli, Inter e Fiorentina, in ordine, sembravano migliori). Se siamo terzi è soprattutto merito suo.

Su Montella poi [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] ti sei dimenticato di dire una cosa: alla 13esima giornata la Fiorentina di Montella aveva 27 punti, il Milan di Allegri 15: *+12 della Fiorentina.* Solo dieci giornate dopo, il Milan aveva 40 punti, la Fiorentina 39. Oggi siamo a +2 noi. Significa che quel a quel grandissimo Montella, Allegri ha recuperato 14 punti fino ad oggi, con l'aggravante di avere anche la champions di mezzo. 
Non capisco perché Montella sia stato migliore di Allegri. A parti invertite vorremmo la testa del mister immediatamente, in modo da poterci urinare sopra.


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Maggio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Ma avere un giocatore come Balo o Cavani in questa serie A influisce troppo.
> 
> Montella ha preso una squadra da zero, solo 2 titolari rispetto alla scorsa stagione, e l'ha ribaltata come un calzino.
> 
> ...



Meno male che non sono il solo a credere che Montella non avesse in mano il Barcellona.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (20 Maggio 2013)

uppare 'sto topic dopo quanto accaduto ieri sera... boh, davvero, c'è qualcosa che non va sì, accidenti. avoja se c'è.


----------



## The P (20 Maggio 2013)

Io comunque quest'anno ho cisto tutte le partite che potevo della Fiorentina e tante, troppe non le hanno vinte per sfiga o perché purtroppo su 2000 tiri non l'anno messa dentro. Vedi quella contro la Roma.

Io gliel'ho invidio proprio Montella, non pensavo fosse davvero così bravo.


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se Montella è partito da zero, Allegri ha iniziato da sotto lo zero. Mica gli hanno tolto solo Ibra e Thiago. Sono andati via anche senatori su senatori. Gente che era abituata a vincere, che teneva in mano lo spogliatoio.



Ma come da sotto zero? Allegri è stato un anno intero al milan, mica è arrivato ad agosto?

Sono andati via i senatori? A Montella son stati messi lì 2 giocatori, 2, di formazione. Gli altri nove inventati.

Se adesso sono i senatori che spostano, tanto vale tenere ambro fino ai quaranta e così abbiati, che almeno tengono lo spogliatoio...


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> di Montella affascina il bel gioco che la Fiorentina ha espresso, non sempre.
> Però poi non si valutano alcune cose. Anche Gasperini e Del Neri sono celebri per aver fatto giocare benissimo le loro squadre prima di andare in big. Però bisogna valutare in maniera serena: Montella il prossimo anno potrà essere valutato come si deve, perché dovrà confermare i risultati di quest'anno e dovrà andare in Europa.
> Sul bel gioco avrei da ridire: nella Fiorentina di Montella ad esempio le punte non dialogano mai. Ma ci sarebbero numerose cose da dire.
> 
> ...



Esattamente


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> 2009/10= 11° posto
> 2010/11= 9° posto
> 2011/12= 13° posto
> 
> IMHO a Firenze dovrebbe essere solo che contenti di essersi giocati la possibilità di arrivare in Champions fino alla fine del campionato.



Pazzesco, veramente. Con una squadra costruita da zero, e pure con pochi soldi. Chapeau veramente.


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma come da sotto zero? Allegri è stato un anno intero al milan, mica è arrivato ad agosto?
> 
> Sono andati via i senatori? A Montella son stati messi lì 2 giocatori, 2, di formazione. Gli altri nove inventati.
> 
> Se adesso sono i senatori che spostano, tanto vale tenere ambro fino ai quaranta e così abbiati, che almeno tengono lo spogliatoio...



Montella si è trovato ad assemblare una squadra in costruzione. Allegri, una in distruzione. Vogliamo negare pure questo? Mi sembra sia palese!


----------



## The P (20 Maggio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Meno male che non sono il solo a credere che Montella non avesse in mano il Barcellona.



Ma poi c'è anche un'altra considerazione da fare:

I commenti devono essere rapportati ai sentimenti di una tifoseria che l'anno prima doveva vincere lo scudo e gli hanno portato via i pezzi pregiati sostituendoli con Pazzini e Zapata-Acerbi.

Il mercato della viola è stato giudicato in base ad una squadra che doveva essere attrezzata per centrare l'EL.


----------



## pennyhill (20 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché Montella sia stato migliore di Allegri. A parti invertite vorremmo la testa del mister immediatamente, in modo da poterci urinare sopra.



Perché noi tifiamo MILAN.  A parti invertite, dopo aver mangiato ***** per anni (vedi gli ultimi tre campionati), io Montella lo ringrazierei soltanto. Quando e se allenerà una squadra del livello del Milan, con un monte ingaggi diverso (con 5 titolari di questa del Milan, ci paghi la rosa della Fiorentina) allora lo metterò a confronto con Allegri.


----------



## Jaqen (20 Maggio 2013)

Bravo Allegri, siamo arrivati terzi trovando l'attacco titolare, un terzino, il nostro futuro capitano...
Son contento.


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> di Montella affascina il bel gioco che la Fiorentina ha espresso, non sempre.
> Però poi non si valutano alcune cose. Anche Gasperini e Del Neri sono celebri per aver fatto giocare benissimo le loro squadre prima di andare in big. Però bisogna valutare in maniera serena: Montella il prossimo anno potrà essere valutato come si deve, perché dovrà confermare i risultati di quest'anno e dovrà andare in Europa.
> Sul bel gioco avrei da ridire: nella Fiorentina di Montella ad esempio le punte non dialogano mai. Ma ci sarebbero numerose cose da dire.
> 
> ...



Questo perchè noi, come al solito, piangiamo sempre, e partiamo come sempre con l'ottica del "salviamoci, che ci han ceduto Ibra e Thiago".
I piagnistei potevano andare bene nella serie a di qualche anno fa. Ad oggi, con questa rosa, si poteva avere tranquillamente 10 punti in più (comprendendo ovviamente l'arrivo di balo).

Siamo qui a fare i confronti con gente che ha giocato con Tomovic, Viviano, Borja Valero. Mica Higuain Ramos e Casillas.
E questi giocatori li han presi dal niente facendoli giocare dal niente insieme.
Da noi c'erano già giocatori ben rodati e con un mister che li ha allenati per un anno.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> Montella si è trovato ad assemblare una squadra in costruzione. Allegri, una in distruzione. Vogliamo negare pure questo? Mi sembra sia palese!



Ma allegri è stato un anno al milan. Gli han tolto 2 giocatori (importantissimi) e sono usciti i vecchi.

A montella ne han messi in mano 9 che non si erano mai visti. E che lui stesso non aveva mai visto.

Adesso, ti sembra paragonabile la cosa?


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2013)

Vabbè, ognuno la veda come meglio credo. Vado a dormì che tra un pò mi devo alzare. Notte


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Maggio 2013)

Nel calcio parlano i fatti e i risultati.

E da quando Montella allena Allegri gli è sempre stato davanti


----------



## The P (20 Maggio 2013)

Comunque trovo impossibile fare paragoni. Io dopo aver seguito molto la fiorentina dico solo di seguirlo con attenzione, perché secondo me è un talento come pochi sulla panchina.


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Maggio 2013)

Savic, Pizarro, Rodriguez, Viviano, Roncaglia, Pasqual...

E noi intanto riusciamo a perdere 4 punti con l'inter peggiore degli ultimi 20 anni facendoci segnare da schelotto, perchè la fase difensiva non sappiamo cosa sia.
Ci mettiamo mesi a trovare il modulo giusto. Tanto giusto da dover snaturare dei giocatori (Niang) e tenerne fuori altri (Pazzini).
Se Nocerino piange, nocerino gioca. Ma nella partita clou al momento del secondo posto, facciamo i fenomeni e teniamo fuori De Sciglio (che è NETTAMENTE il nostro miglior terzino) ed Elsha, mettiamo dentro Binho che ce la risolve lui.

Io non so...


----------



## iceman. (20 Maggio 2013)

Dai, per poco non ci batteva il siena, retrocessa tra l'altro e noi a pascolare fino all'83'.
Fosse finita diversamente, dubito che il topic sarebbe stato aperto , (non e' per far polemica) ma ci sta. Chi vince ha sempre ragione e l'unico che ha vinto e' Conte che spero se ne vada al piu' presto dalla juve. 

Guidolin allora e' meglio di sacchi perche' dopo che gli hanno venduto inler asamoah isla sanchez handanovic armero e' di nuovo in europa. Arrivare airisultati con il bel gioco o quantomeno gioco e' molto piu' semplice che arriarci giocando a casaccio e vincendo con rigorini.


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vabbè, ognuno la veda come meglio credo. Vado a dormì che tra un pò mi devo alzare. Notte



Ci mancherebbe mica è scienza esatta


----------



## Frikez (20 Maggio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Nel calcio parlano i fatti e i risultati.
> 
> E da quando Montella allena Allegri gli è sempre stato davanti



Ma cosa vuol dire? Col Catania doveva lottare per lo scudetto? Maddai


----------



## The Ripper (20 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> 2009/10= 11° posto
> 2010/11= 9° posto
> 2011/12= 13° posto
> 
> IMHO a Firenze dovrebbe essere solo che contenti di essersi giocati la possibilità di arrivare in Champions fino alla fine del campionato.



sono esaltati per questo. ma c'è anche da dire che questo è stato il primo anno (tra gli ultimi 4) in cui la fiorentina in sede di mercato ha costruito qualcosa. nel 2009 hanno preso solo de silvestri e marchionni (ah pure Keirrison  ) cedendo felipe melo. L'anno dopo hanno preso Boruc e D'agostino, quello successivo, lo scorso, Kharja e Lazzari. Questi gli acquisti più onerosi... e sono tutti giocatori che sono durati in rosa un anno o al massimo 2. hanno fatto 3 sessioni estive di mercato davvero ridicole.
Quest'anno hanno comprato: Viviano, Aquilani, Cuadrado, Borja Valero.... Senza contare che sono passati dal non allenatore Mihajlovic a Montella.


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Dai, per poco non ci batteva il siena, retrocessa tra l'altro e noi a pascolare fino all'83'.
> Fosse finita diversamente, dubito che il topic sarebbe stato aperto , (non e' per far polemica) ma ci sta. Chi vince ha sempre ragione e l'unico che ha vinto e' Conte che spero se ne vada al piu' presto dalla juve.
> 
> Guidolin allora e' meglio di sacchi perche' dopo che gli hanno venduto inler asamoah isla sanchez handanovic armero e' di nuovo in europa. Arrivare airisultati con il bel gioco o quantomeno gioco e' molto piu' semplice che arriarci giocando a casaccio e vincendo con rigorini.



Eh, tanto per dire. Un allenatore a cui smantellano la squadra ogni anno eppure è sempre lì. Chapeau, uno che sa far giocare a calcio.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



The Ripper ha scritto:


> sono esaltati per questo. ma c'è anche da dire che questo è stato il primo anno (tra gli ultimi 4) in cui la fiorentina in sede di mercato ha costruito qualcosa. nel 2009 hanno preso solo de silvestri e marchionni (ah pure Keirrison  ) cedendo felipe melo. L'anno dopo hanno preso Boruc e D'agostino, quello successivo, lo scorso, Kharja e Lazzari. Questi gli acquisti più onerosi... e sono tutti giocatori che sono durati in rosa un anno o al massimo 2. hanno fatto 3 sessioni estive di mercato davvero ridicole.
> Quest'anno hanno comprato: Viviano, Aquilani, Cuadrado, Borja Valero.... Senza contare che sono passati dal non allenatore Mihajlovic a Montella.



Però, vedi, devi pure farli rendere, i giocatori.
Kharja e Lazzari, all'arrivo, non valevano un Borja Valero e un Aquilani, per dire?

Io non son mica così convinto ad esempio che Cuadrado e Borja Valero riescano ad esprimersi così bene fuori dalla viola. Parere mio.


----------



## Schism75 (20 Maggio 2013)

Il titolo del topic parla di analisi obiettiva, che peró non mi pare di leggere nei commenti,visto che si riduce tutto al fato che essendo arrivati terzi, senza gioco, allora Allegri par essere meglio di Montella. Secondo me invece é proprio questo che ci deve far riflettere. E deve far riflettere la societá. Dobbiamo ringraziare principalmente El Sharaawii, per essere esploso e aver sorretto fino a gennaio la baracca. Togliete i suoi goal, venuti in momenti delicati, e poi mi dite dove saremmo stati. Tra l'altro é stato gestito malissimo, visto che é stato spremuto fino all'osso quando poteva rifiatare, e fatto riposare solo alla fine quando serviva.
L,arrivo di Balo ci ha consentito di completare la rimonta. Ditemi dove sono i meriti di Allegri. Perché io ne vedo pochi. Abbiamo giocato male quasi tutte le partite della stagione. ricordate il pescara all'andata? un altro esempio lampante questa sera con il Siena. E non basta il centrocampo poco tecnico per giustificare questa cosa. Anche lo scorso anno, con brn altra squadra, giocavamo spesso malissimo. Abbiamo preso una marea di goal su colpo di testa da calcio da fermo, mentre noi non ne abbiamo fatto nemmeno uno. Fisicamente la squadra va sempre in difficoltá negli ultimi 20-30 minuti, oltre ad andare in forma per 3-4 mesi sui 9 della stagione. Vogliamo parlare delle volte in cui ha sbagliato formazione, o che cambia un giocatore solo dopo 75 minuti? 
É innegabile inoltre che abbiamo avuto qualche rigore generoso in piú di altre squadre.

Alla Fiorentina é mancato Jovetic per parecchie partite, senza avere validi sostituti. Eppure sono rimasti li. Come detto sopra, togliete Stephan o mario. noi non saremmo stati li. Lo scontro diretto, le abbiamo prese a Milano, e anche se stavamo sopra di 2 goal, abbiamo sofferto come non mai a Firenze.


----------



## pennyhill (20 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> sono esaltati per questo. ma c'è anche da dire che questo è stato il primo anno (tra gli ultimi 4) in cui la fiorentina in sede di mercato ha costruito qualcosa. nel 2009 hanno preso solo de silvestri e marchionni (ah pure Keirrison  ) cedendo felipe melo. L'anno dopo hanno preso Boruc e D'agostino, quello successivo, lo scorso, Kharja e Lazzari. Questi gli acquisti più onerosi... e sono tutti giocatori che sono durati in rosa un anno o al massimo 2. hanno fatto 3 sessioni estive di mercato davvero ridicole.
> Quest'anno hanno comprato: Viviano, Aquilani, Cuadrado, Borja Valero.... Senza contare che sono passati dal non allenatore Mihajlovic a Montella.



Prendi il Dortmund  , il primo anno con Klopp sono arrivati sesti, dopo un paio di stagioni simili a quelli della Fiorentina pre-Montella. L'anno dopo quinti, ma si iniziava a vedere un gioco propositivo, ma soprattutto sì iniziò a costruire la squadra che poi è arrivata in finale di Champions.


----------



## iceman. (20 Maggio 2013)

Si ma togli questo, togli quello che significa? Anche il real , tolto ronaldo avrebbe meno punti in classifica, cosi' come il napoli senza cavani. 

Allegri e' scarso dal punto di vista psicologico, non sa motivare.


----------



## The Ripper (20 Maggio 2013)

dai ragà, ma chi cacchio era El Shaarawy prima del 23 settembre? se prendete i nostri vecchi topic NESSUNO lo metteva titolare. 
Qualcuno dice che Montella ha schierato Roncaglia che era nessuno...ma perché, dare ad un ragazzino di 20 anni il peso dell'attacco del Milan? Constant chi era? uno scarto del Genoa. De Sciglio chi era? niang chi è? Se Pizarro è un ex giocatore Ambrosini cos'è? 
Non abbiamo impiegato mesi a trovare un modulo: il 4-3-3 era stato provato, con risultati scadenti, anche nel periodo nero. Abbiamo impiegato mesi a ricostruire quello che in estate era stato smontato: un'identità di squadra. Montella ha lavorato, come dice mario, su una squadra in costruzione: ha preso il cemento e ha messo (bene) insieme il tutto. Allegri ha lavorato su macerie: ha dovuto raccogliere i pezzi, ordinarli e poi ha potuto usare il cemento. Montella non ha avuto bisogno di fare alcun lavoro psicologico di "ricostruzione". Allegri si è trovato con Nocerino che era dato per titolare...rendiamocene conto!

"Eeeeh, per poco non ci batteva il Siena", ma perché, la viola non ha perso 2-0 IN CASA col PESCARA (record in serie A di sconfitte)? Non ha perso 2-1 con catania, cagliari e bologna? per poco non stava per buttare il 3-0 di vantaggio a fine primo tempo contro il torino? di cosa stiamo parlando oh!!?!?



> Kharja e Lazzari, all'arrivo, non valevano un Borja Valero e un Aquilani, per dire?


ma stai scherzando spero! Borja Valero era tra i primi 5 centrocampisti della LIGA (la serie in cui giocano xavi, fabregas, iniesta, xabi alonso... do you remember?) per rendimento, aquilani veniva da una buonissima stagione AL MILAN (non al Genoa o al Cagliari). Cuadrado, per me, è stato un po' la sorpresa, insieme a Ljiajc.


> Prendi il Dortmund , il primo anno con Klopp sono arrivati sesti, dopo un paio di stagioni simili a quelli della Fiorentina pre-Montella. L'anno dopo quinti, ma si iniziava a vedere un gioco propositivo, ma soprattutto sì iniziò a costruire la squadra che poi è arrivata in finale di Champions.


appunto, la Fiorentina è un modello in costruzione. noi non abbiamo costruito un bel niente quest'estate. Abbiamo fatto un mercato paragonabile, appunto, a quello della Fiorentina della scorsa stagione, e di 2 o 3 anni fa, con l'aggravante di aver mandato via NON i due migliori della rosa, ma i *3 MIGLIORI della rosa:* mi chiedo perché tutti si siano dimenticati di Nesta e facciano di tutta l'erba un fascio includendolo nei "vecchi senatori". 
Le condizioni di Montella sarebbero state simili se gli avessero ceduto Jovetic.


> Io non son mica così convinto ad esempio che Cuadrado e Borja Valero riescano ad esprimersi così bene fuori dalla viola. Parere mio.


perché, sei convinto che el shaarawy, constant, de sciglio,montolivo, zapata, niang e pazzini si sarebbero espressi così bene anche in altri contesti?


A me non dà fastidio che si critichi Allegri. Mi dà fastidio che si dice che uno come Montella, che si è fatto recuperare 14 punti in 10 giornate (noi anche con la champions di mezzo), abbia fatto meglio di Allegri.
Sono strasicuro, con tutto il bene che voglio a Vincenzino, che il prossimo anno non riuscirà a confermarsi a questi livelli.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (20 Maggio 2013)

comunque l'obiettivo della fiorentina non era il terzo posto ad inizio stagione.Montella,assieme ai della valle e pradè,ha fatto un vero e proprio miracolo,riportando una squadra che veniva da stagioni anonime ad un passo dai playoff di CL.E comunque sono arrivati in EL, non poco per loro.Tornando a montella è ormai due anni che,pur cambiando piazza,porta il bel calcio negli stadi italiani


----------



## pennyhill (20 Maggio 2013)

Per quanto ho sempre sostenuto fin dall'inizio che ad Allegri sia stata distrutta l’asse centrale e fondamentale della squadra, a Firenze hanno lavorato su una squadra in costruzione, ma dopo che in tre stagioni avevano soltanto demolito, prendendo 30 punti di media di distacco dal Milan. 
Se Allegri per molti ha fatto un miracolo, Montella ha comunque fatto un grande lavoro, ma restano imho situazioni imparagonabili.
Per quanto in una squadra in crisi depressiva, non credo si possa negare l’importanza che ha avuto per Allegri di essere al terzo anno sulla stessa panchina. Se ha *giustamente* faticato e vacillato con anni di conoscenza dell’ambiente alle spalle, fosse stato alla prima stagione a Milanello, avrebbe fatto la fine di Tabarez.


----------



## The Ripper (20 Maggio 2013)

piuttosto, un allenatore che mi sta sorprendendo in positivo è Simeone.. Assurdo il lavoro che ha fatto.


penny, pure per me sono imparagonabili. situazioni, pressione e contesti completamente diversi.


----------



## iceman. (20 Maggio 2013)

Anche l'anno scorso pero' con 4/5 punti di vantaggio , non ha retto la pressione.
Anche dopo il 4-0 sull'arsenal, stava riuscendo nell'impresa.

Dal punto di vista psicologico vale quanto mio nonno, la pressione non la regge e chi non la regge ad alti livelli non e' un grande allenatore


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Maggio 2013)

per me sono inconfrontabili perche il banco di prova è totalmente diverso , considerando aggravanti e attenuanti dei due allenatori posso dire che hanno fatto una stagione ottima entrambi .


----------



## Ale (20 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Anche l'anno scorso pero' con 4/5 punti di vantaggio , non ha retto la pressione.
> Anche dopo il 4-0 sull'arsenal, stava riuscendo nell'impresa.
> 
> Dal punto di vista psicologico vale quanto mio nonno, la pressione non la regge e chi non la regge ad alti livelli non e' un grande allenatore



persino dall'inter di leonardo si era fatto rimontare


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Maggio 2013)

Semplicemente perchè Allegri ha meriti pari a zero.


----------



## jaws (20 Maggio 2013)

Quest'anno con il centrocampo migliore della serie A dopo quello della Juventus, con l'esplosione di Liajic e senza le coppe Montella è riuscito ad arrivare sotto ad Allegri.
L'anno prossimo senza Liajic e forse Jovetic e con l'EL da giocare farà sicuramente peggio


----------



## The P (20 Maggio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> persino dall'inter di leonardo si era fatto rimontare



ecco, questa è pazzesco come sia finita nel dimenticatoio.

Probabilmente in una cosa Allegri è un campione, nel riuscire a far cancellare le tracce a suo favore


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Maggio 2013)

Credo sia difficile preferire nettamente l'uno all'altro, ad un certo punto subentra il gusto personale.
Ad esempio io quoto le parole iniziali di Penny: secondo me la Fiorentina avrebbe potuto addirittura lottare per lo scudetto, con cosa? Con Berbatov.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Credo sia difficile preferire nettamente l'uno all'altro, ad un certo punto subentra il gusto personale.
> Ad esempio io quoto le parole iniziali di Penny: secondo me la Fiorentina avrebbe potuto lottare per lo scudetto, con cosa? Con Berbatov.



Ditemi i meriti di Allegri, io non ne vedo mezzo...Io vedo un terzo posto raggiunto grazie alle individualità ( prima El Sha, poi Balotelli) e qualche rigorino..
Non ho visto un gioco come si deve se non che in 5-6 partite..la mano dell'allenatore non si è vista.


----------



## jaws (20 Maggio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> persino dall'inter di leonardo si era fatto rimontare



Tu pensa che Montella si è fatto rimontare 10 punti persino dal Milan di Allegri...


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (20 Maggio 2013)

Anche la fiorentina ha rinnovato 8/11. non hanno balotelli el shaarawy e robinho. hanno perso il leader montolivo che e' venuto da noi. hanno fatto meglio di noi quest'anno. montella e' stato bravo. più bravo di allegri


----------



## tequilad (20 Maggio 2013)

Allegri ha conquistato un terzo posto e sfiorato la qualificazione ai quarti di CL (se il palo di Niang entra passiamo noi SICURO) perdendo Ibra e Thiago Silva e con Balotelli disponibili in 14 partite su 38....dai su ha fatto un miracolo


----------



## Devil May Cry (20 Maggio 2013)

Preferisco Montella,per me non c'è paragone.
Anche Vincenzo si è trovato una squadra da ricostruire eppure ha fatto bene.Ma io preferisco Montella perchè le squadre che allena lui giocano calcio (vedi Catani lo scorso anno e Fiorentina quest'anno) quelle che allena Allegri no.
Il Milan non ha un MINIMO gioco,non dico chissà cosa eh solo per colpa di Max.
Allegri non ha le palle per me,non regge la pressione,ha la mentalità da provinciale. Per me resterà un mediocre a vita.

La Fiorentina quest'anno ha avuto il secondo centrocampo più forte d'Italia,ma per me il Milan nel complessivo ha avuto comunque una rosa più forte di quella della Fiorentina.



P.S: Senza contare che ci siamo qualifichi ai preliminari di Champions grazie a culovic!!Rendiamoci conto eh!!Se non fossimo qualificati ai preliminari i commenti rivolti a questo scarsone sarebbero ben diversi.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Maggio 2013)

Comunque raga è palese che nel momento clou Allegri vien meno.Cioè l'anno scorso contro l'Arsenal abbiamo sfiorato il dramma sportivo dell'anno e ci siam fatti beccare dalla Juve.Quest'anno abbiamo gettato al vento punti che potevano sancire la qualificazione ai preliminari ben prima.Quindi che risalta agli occhi di profani come noi è che Acciughino è ottimo nelle rincorse ma pessimo nel gestire un vantaggio anche considerevole.Una pecca non poco.E per fortuna che il Barca ci ha eliminati,altrimenti.......


----------



## jaws (20 Maggio 2013)

Però si potrebbe dire lo stesso di Montella visto che quest'anno nel momento decisivo della stagione la Fiorentina è crollata, e senza aver giocato le coppe


----------



## ed.vedder77 (20 Maggio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> la differenza l'ha fatta l'acquisto di balotelli a gennaio, non c'entra nulla allegri.



come non quotarti!!!!


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Maggio 2013)

Beh però a Catania hanno fatto bene tutti.
Il record di punti l'ha fatto quest'anno Maran con un gran gioco, lo stesso gioco che ha avuto il suo Varese l'anno scorso che è arrivato davvero ad un passo dalla A (promozione che avrebbe strameritato).
Allora si potrebbe discutere anche sul fatto che Maran sia migliore di tutti e 2. 
Non voglio criticare Montella (a me piace molto e lo preferisco ad Allegri per gusto personale), però le squadre che sono arrivate dietro alla Fiorentina, tranne la Roma e l'Inter (che hanno avuto una stagione orribile per motivi diversi), le reputo inferiori, a partire dall'Udinese che è arrivata quinta.
E' vero che la squadra è stata costruita quest'estate, però secondo me per il livello del campionato la Fiorentina ha davvero un buonissimo collettivo.
Non capisco per quale motivo bisogna necessariamente incensare gli allenatori delle altre squadre e non riconoscere un merito (dico solo uno, anche simbolico) ad Allegri.
Tra poco anche Stramaccioni è meglio di Allegri.


----------



## Devil May Cry (20 Maggio 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Beh però a Catania hanno fatto bene tutti.
> Il record di punti l'ha fatto quest'anno Maran con un gran gioco, lo stesso gioco che ha avuto il suo Varese l'anno scorso che è arrivato davvero ad un passo dalla A (promozione che avrebbe strameritato).
> Allora si potrebbe discutere anche sul fatto che Maran sia migliore di tutti e 2.
> Non voglio criticare Montella (a me piace molto e lo preferisco ad Allegri per gusto personale), però le squadre che sono arrivate dietro alla Fiorentina, tranne la Roma e l'Inter (che hanno avuto una stagione orribile per motivi diversi), le reputo inferiori, a partire dall'Udinese che è arrivata quinta.
> ...



Il più grande merito di Allegri al Milan è stato silurare tutti quei pensionati che avevamo in rosa.
Il problema è che Allegri in 3 anni ha fatto più danni che cose buone..
Allegri ha fatto bene nella partita di andata contro il Barcellona poi dimmi che ha fatto quest'anno??

La rosa del Milan nell'attuale serie A è da terzo posto con un tecnico normale,da secondo con uno bravo.Allegri è quasi riuscito nell'impresa di non qualificarsi per i preliminari di Champions...Tira tu le somme.


----------



## Ale (20 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Tu pensa che Montella si è fatto rimontare 10 punti persino dal Milan di Allegri...



hanno anche un monte ingaggi di 3-4 volte inferiore al Milan. E' normale che sia arrivato davanti il Milan, non era normale essere ancora terzultimi all'ottava giornata di campionato.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (20 Maggio 2013)

Ma non scherziamo suvvia,Montella ha preso una squadra che l'anno scorso lottava per la retrocessione e l'ha portata al quarto posto.

E dire che la Fiorentina ha una rosa tutt'altro che forte: in porta hanno uno scarsone,i difensori non sono un granché,e in attacco tolto Ljalic hanno Toni e il sopravvalutatissimo Jovetic.

L'unico reparto forte è il centrocampo. Ah,e notare che AQUILANI HA FATTO BENISSIMO in questa stagione,e noi lo abbiamo cacciato a pedate.
Non ci avrebbe fatto comodo uno come Aquilani al posto di gente come Nocerino e Muntari? Io dico di si.

E poi ha Allegri ha anche la faccia tosta di lamentarsi per i giocatori poco tecnici. E grazie al c... che sono non ci sono tecnici,quelli con la tecnica li hai tutti quanti mandati a casa (Ronaldinho,Pirlo,Aquilani).


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Senza gioco siamo arrivati terzi. Loro, col gioco, quarti. Quindi?



Più che gioco direi difesa.. Noi abbiamo subito meno gol della Florentia. Ed in Italia vince sempre alla fine chi ha la difesa migliore non attacco.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma non scherziamo suvvia,Montella ha preso una squadra che l'anno scorso lottava per la retrocessione e l'ha portata al quarto posto.
> 
> E dire che la Fiorentina ha una rosa tutt'altro che forte: in porta hanno uno scarsone,i difensori non sono un granché,e in attacco tolto Ljalic hanno Toni e il sopravvalutatissimo Jovetic.
> 
> ...



C'è da dire però, che Montella ha preso una squadra RAFFORZATA Allegri DECIMATA.


----------



## Devil May Cry (20 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> C'è da dire però, che Montella ha preso una squadra RAFFORZATA Allegri DECIMATA.




C'è anche da dire che lo stesso allenatore è riuscito ad arrivare secondo con una rosa forte e quest'anno terzo con una rosa nettamente inferiore a quella dello scorso anno..C'è stata una "sola" posizione di differenza tra l'anno scorso e quest'anno..Come la mettiamo?


----------



## 2515 (20 Maggio 2013)

sì ma indipendentemente dal costo della rosa, dal blasone della squadra, la fiorentina ha il secondo centrocampo della serie A per qualità, il milan per tasso tecnico a centrocampo è al massimo a metà classifica nella serie A, perché tolto montolivo e l'infortunato de jong, il nulla.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Maggio 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> C'è anche da dire che lo stesso allenatore è riuscito ad arrivare secondo con una rosa forte e quest'anno terzo con una rosa nettamente inferiore a quella dello scorso anno..C'è stata una "sola" posizione di differenza tra l'anno scorso e quest'anno..Come la mettiamo?



La non vittoria dello scudetto è stata per COLPA di Allegri questo è innegabile.
Ma questo quest'anno ha fatto davvero un miracolo e bisogna darne atto.


----------



## Devil May Cry (20 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La non vittoria dello scudetto è stata per COLPA di Allegri questo è innegabile.
> Ma questo quest'anno ha fatto davvero un miracolo e bisogna darne atto.



Io la vedo in maniera diversa...L'anno scorso ha fatto un disastro colossale,quest'anno ha fatto semplicemente il suo lavoro e per me l'ha pure fatto male..Siamo arrivati terzi grazie a culovic.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Maggio 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Io la vedo in maniera diversa...L'anno scorso ha fatto un disastro colossale,quest'anno ha fatto semplicemente il suo lavoro e per me l'ha pure fatto male..Siamo arrivati terzi grazie a culovic.


Se vogliamo parlare di fortuna e sfortuna.. Allora pure l'anno scorso non abbiamo vinto perchè siamo stati sfortunati, tra gol di muntari ed infortuni.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (20 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> C'è da dire però, che Montella ha preso una squadra RAFFORZATA Allegri DECIMATA.



Si,ma parliamo di una squadra che lottava per la salvezza. Per la salvezza,eh.
E i rinforzi sono stati gente come Cuadrado,Viviano,Pizarro,Toni,Aquilani e Borja Valero.

Viviano è scarsissimo,Toni pure.
Pizarro ha fatto una grande stagione ma bisogna dire che è stato bravissimo Montella a rigenerarlo. E comunque se Galliani si fosse presentato a Milanello con Pizarro,tutti avrebbero detto: "OMG HANNO CACCIATO PIRLO PER PRENDERE PIZARRO MORIREMO TUTTI".
Aquilani è stato cacciato a pedate dal Milan,polli noi a lasciarcelo scappare se era così forte.
Ecco,Cuadrado e B.Valero sono stati due grandissimi acquisti. Però insomma,parliamo sempre di due buonissimi giocatori che però non sono certo due campioni affermati. È stato bravo anche in questo caso Montella a valorizzarli.

Insomma,acquisti buoni si,ma non è stato neanche un mercato del tipo Ibra + Robinho + V.Bommell + Cassano.

E Montella ha avuto le palle di far giocare 3 registi contemporaneamente. Allegri avrebbe fatto giocare la Fiorentina col 4312,mettendo B.Valero trequartista,e avrebbe messo in panchina uno tra Aquilani e Pizarro per far giocare Sissoko e Migliaccio.


----------



## Harvey (20 Maggio 2013)

Dai va bene tutto ma Aquilani non è più sceso in campo perché la società non voleva far scattare il riscatto, ma di che stiamo parlando? Prima dell'infortunio e degli ordini dall'alto ha sempre giocato, se poi si vuole stravolgere la realtà in ogni modo per andare contro Allegri è un altro discorso...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (20 Maggio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Dai va bene tutto ma Aquilani non è più sceso in campo perché la società non voleva far scattare il riscatto, ma di che stiamo parlando? Prima dell'infortunio e degli ordini dall'alto ha sempre giocato, se poi si vuole stravolgere la realtà in ogni modo per andare contro Allegri è un altro discorso...



Ma non si era detto che Allegri NON era uno yes man?


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Maggio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Si,ma parliamo di una squadra che lottava per la salvezza. Per la salvezza,eh.
> E i rinforzi sono stati gente come Cuadrado,Viviano,Pizarro,Toni,Aquilani e Borja Valero.
> 
> Viviano è scarsissimo,Toni pure.
> ...



Non sto dicendo che Montella sia scarso eh.

Dico solo che a centrocampo si è ritrovato Cuadrato, Borja Valero ed Aquilani. Gente di qualità.
Allegri si è ritrovato Traore.
Montolivo, che da qui dentro (d ame compreso) era ritenuto un mediocre. Allegri per due anni ha allenato la stessa squadra, l'anno scorso ha perso lo scudo, per suoi errori e questo è vero. Ma quest'anno la differenza di rose era troppo ambia. Hai perso Thiago silva e nesta e ti ritrovi Zapata, hai perso Ibra e ti ritrovi Pazzini. Hai perso Van Bommel e Seedorf due giocatore con due palle, e ti ritrovi traore ed il Macellaio De Jong.

Poi se Galliani non riscatta Aquilani e ti prende De jong con gli stessi soldi, Allegri che può fare?


----------



## Harvey (20 Maggio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma non si era detto che Allegri NON era uno yes man?



Se ci sono vincoli contrattuali che impongono una spesa che la società non vuole fare che colpa ne ha? Doveva pagarlo lui? Aquilani era equiparabile ad un fuori rosa, è come se Petkovic avesse schierato Zarate... E comunque pur volendo condividere questo tuo secondo post è già un discorso diverso rispetto a dire che lo ha cacciato Allegri.


----------



## Devil May Cry (20 Maggio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Si,ma parliamo di una squadra che lottava per la salvezza. Per la salvezza,eh.
> E i rinforzi sono stati gente come Cuadrado,Viviano,Pizarro,Toni,Aquilani e Borja Valero.
> 
> Viviano è scarsissimo,Toni pure.
> ...



Quoto tutto!!Ma comunque ognuno ha le sue idee su Allegri..
Per capire se si merita il rinnovo o no basta far cosi.
Cose positive fatte da Allegri.
Cose negative fatte da Allegri.

Se le cose negative superano quelle positive si merita l'esonero.
Io so che le cose negative superano e pure di molto quelle positive...


Invece per Montella è l'esatto contrario..Le cose positive superano quelle negative!


----------



## Corpsegrinder (20 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non sto dicendo che Montella sia scarso eh.
> 
> Dico solo che a centrocampo si è ritrovato Cuadrato, Borja Valero ed Aquilani. Gente di qualità.
> Allegri si è ritrovato Traore.
> ...



Guarda,per me il punto è questo: i giocatori di qualità,ad Allegri,fanno schifo.
Per lui a centrocampo ci può stare solo un giocatore di qualità alla volta,perché pensa che:

Giocatore tecnico: Lento,Bollitoh!!!1!!
Giocatore scarsissimo coi piedi: Velocissimo,bravo in fase di interdizione,bravissimo ad inserirsi,giocatore totale.

Giocava con Gattuso,Flamini e Ambrosini quando aveva in rosa Pirlo e Seedorf. Ha cacciato Ronaldinho per tenersi Boateng trequartista. 

Nell'anno dello Scudetto,a centrocampo,c'era solo Seedorf di tecnico,con altri 2 mediani più Boateng trequartista e Robinho a fare il terzino.

Lui il calcio lo concepisce così. Crede che il giocatore tecnico sia una specie di Gazza/Cassano/Ronaldinho con la panza e che in campo ci vorrebbero 11 Gattuso.



Harvey ha scritto:


> Se ci sono vincoli contrattuali che impongono una spesa che la società non vuole fare che colpa ne ha? Doveva pagarlo lui? Aquilani era equiparabile ad un fuori rosa, è come se Petkovic avesse schierato Zarate... E comunque pur volendo condividere questo tuo secondo post è già un discorso diverso rispetto a dire che lo ha cacciato Allegri.



Mah,punti di vista,per me se Aquilani fosse garbato ad Allegri,lo avrebbe fatto giocare.
Alla fine il "riscatto" era una spesa ridicola di 6 milioni dilazionati in 3 anni,fosse stato così prezioso per Allegri non avrebbero avuto problemi a riscattarlo imho.


----------



## 2515 (20 Maggio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Si,ma parliamo di una squadra che lottava per la salvezza. Per la salvezza,eh.
> E i rinforzi sono stati gente come Cuadrado,Viviano,Pizarro,Toni,Aquilani e Borja Valero.
> 
> Viviano è scarsissimo,Toni pure.
> ...



Montella li ha semplicemente messi in campo. Metti quel centrocampo nel milan e quest'anno lottavamo pure per lo scudetto. Toni è stato preso perché serviva una punta di peso a poco e hanno pigliato lui, che stava pure mediaticamente simpatico ai tifosi. Pizarro è stato rimesso in campo e fatto sentire al centro del gioco. Aquilani con Allegri è stato sempre titolare indiscusso, poi causa infortunio e deficienza dirigenziale è stato messo in panchina a forza, la colpa del mister qua è zero. Se vuoi fare i complimenti non li fare a montella, perché aquilani ha sempre giocato così, falli allo staff medico della fiorentina che lo ha tenuto in forma tutta la stagione. Senza considerare il fatto che l'hanno preso a 0 mentre noi dovevamo pagarlo 6 milioni, il Liverpool qua è stato semplicemente str**zo, infatti la dirigenza del milan quando non ha potuto prendere aquilani a 0 ha "dovuto" rinnovare a flamini, sennò a quest'ora stavamo con un Aquilani in più in campo e con un flamini in meno, tutt'altra roba. Borja valero lo sapevamo tutti che era forte, infatti pure noi ci siamo lamentati quando lo prese la fiore, e non poco. Comunque aquilani non è un regista, è una mezzala di qualità.

La differenza è stata più nel cervello usato dalla fiorentina, avevano poco da spendere e hanno dovuto investire bene, la dirigenza del milan se vuole ha tanto da spendere ma non vuole e spende alla c***o. Montella lo reputo pure io un ottimo allenatore, ma ha operato in una squadra senza pressioni tranne quella di salvarsi, con i tifosi a sostegno, la società pure e che l'ha pure accontentato per fargli fare il gioco che voleva lui.

Ma se vogliamo fare i pignoli, vogliamo vedere la solidità difensiva della fiorentina? Sbaglio o col pescara all'andata hanno pure perso 2 a 0?


Allegri ha senza dubbio colpe pesanti sullo scudetto mancato, così come gli arbitraggi però, e lo stesso vale per il campo (si diceva che fosse allegri il problema che non sa far allenare i giocatori e che quindi si rompevano, quest'anno quasi tutti bene invece, l'unica cosa cambiata è il campo che è stato sistemato) e gli infortuni a gogò, spesso un'intera squadra fuori. E aggiungiamo pure ibra che si faceva buttare fuori nei momenti più importanti.


Io prima di cacciare allegri vorrei vederlo all'opera con un centrocampo serio, a livello qualitativo. Poi se non sarà all'altezza seppur messo nelle condizioni ADEGUATE per lottare per qualcosa di serio, allora via.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



> Mah,punti di vista,per me se Aquilani fosse garbato ad Allegri,lo avrebbe fatto giocare.
> Alla fine il "riscatto" era una spesa ridicola di 6 milioni dilazionati in 3 anni,fosse stato così prezioso per Allegri non avrebbero avuto problemi a riscattarlo imho.


Allegri lo ha sempre messo titolare poi quando è stato sul punto di doverlo riscattare è stato rispedito in panchina, nell'estate la dirigenza voleva cacciare flamini e riscattare aquilani, ma doveva farlo a 0 e quando il Liverpool non ha accontentato il milan hanno rinnovato flamini, poi la fiorentina l'ha preso a 0. Anche aquilani ha detto che non volevano spendere i 6 per riscattarlo e non ha giocato più per quel motivo.


----------



## tamba84 (20 Maggio 2013)

allegri è un buon tecnico, molto testardo sui cambi ma ha fatto miracoli, con la rosa attualòe arrivare terzi era un impresa,sopratutto visto l'avvio.

Montella pure lui è un ottimo tecnico e ha riportato dopo 3-4 stagioni in europa la fiorentina, e sicuramtne è un otitmo tecnico

forse montella è più spregiudicato di allegri,ma io terrei il secondo,ma nel futuro non m spiacerebbe montella in panchina.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

su viviano scarissimo avrei da ridere,ha grossi margini di miglioramento e nel futuro per me sarà tra i migliori portieri italiani.


----------



## Jino (20 Maggio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> C'è da chiedersi il perchè, di questa "necessità" di fare rimonta.



Perchè per colpa di un mercato di indebolimento e di un allenatore che non riusciva a trovare la quadratura siamo partiti malissimo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Guarda,per me il punto è questo: i giocatori di qualità,ad Allegri,fanno schifo.
> Per lui a centrocampo ci può stare solo un giocatore di qualità alla volta,perché pensa che:
> 
> Giocatore tecnico: Lento,Bollitoh!!!1!!
> ...



La tua è una veduta estremizzata al negativo. Non è che Allegri vuole fare giocare solo un centrocampista tecnico, anche perchè quest'anno non avrebbe potuto fare comunque altrimenti visto che solo uno ne abbiamo. Allegri non gradisce giocatori solo tecnici e che non corrono, non aiutano, non pressano. E guardacaso chissà perchè qualsiasi altra big d'Europa ragiona cosi, chissà! Perchè il calcio moderno ormai è questo. 

Guarda le grandi d'Europa, tutti corrono, anche quelli tecnici per l'appunto. Dinho è andato via perchè di correre non ne voleva più sapere.


----------



## The Ripper (20 Maggio 2013)

tant'è vero che le due finaliste di Champions si presentano con un centrocampo non pieno di Pirlo e di Xavi, ma Gundongan e Bender da una parte, Sweinsteiger e Luis Gustavo (o Javi martinez) dall'altro, che supportano due ali che corrono molto (Ribery-Robben da un lato, Reus-Błaszczykowski dall'altro). Tutta gente che corre (e corre con cattiveria) e pressa.


Abbiamo parlato di memoria corta: la novità assoluta di Allegri quando abbiamo vinto lo scudetto è stata una cosa che a detta di tutti non vedevamo da secoli: il pressing alto.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> tant'è vero che le due finaliste di Champions si presentano con un centrocampo non pieno di Pirlo e di Xavi, ma Gundongan e Bender da una parte, Sweinsteiger e Luis Gustavo (o Javi martinez) dall'altro, che supportano due ali che corrono molto (Ribery-Robben da un lato, Reus-Błaszczykowski dall'altro). Tutta gente che corre (e corre con cattiveria) e pressa.
> 
> 
> Abbiamo parlato di memoria corta: la novità assoluta di Allegri quando abbiamo vinto lo scudetto è stata una cosa che a detta di tutti non vedevamo da secoli: il pressing alto.



perfetto


----------



## Snake (20 Maggio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> hanno anche un monte ingaggi di 3-4 volte inferiore al Milan. E' normale che sia arrivato davanti il Milan, non era normale essere ancora terzultimi all'ottava giornata di campionato.


non scherziamo, il miracolo l'ha fatto Allegri portandoci in champions, Montella che ha preso una squadra che a momenti andava in serie B l'anno scorso ha fatto semplicemente il suo, anzi era la Fiorentina che doveva arrivare terza!!!! 

P.S. Geniale poi fare il paragone tra le due squadre solo prendendo in considerazione il centrocampo, ah ma mi dite che si gioca in 4 giusto? Non in 11? Ma c'è seriamente qualcuno che mi vuole dire che nel complesso la rosa della Fiorentina era superiore alla nostra? ROTFL


----------



## jaws (20 Maggio 2013)

Il titolo dice analisi obbiettiva e la cosa più obbiettiva che conosco è la matematica.
Allegri ha fatto più punti di Montella, quindi nello scontro tra i 2 ha vinto Allegri


----------



## Snake (20 Maggio 2013)

quindi Leonardo meglio di Allegri nell'anno dello scudetto, eppure non so perchè ricordo perkulamenti a go go, beata coerenza


----------



## Frikez (20 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Il titolo dice analisi obbiettiva e la cosa più obbiettiva che conosco è la matematica.
> Allegri ha fatto più punti di Montella, quindi nello scontro tra i 2 ha vinto Allegri



_Io ho fatto uno studio dell'ultimo quinquennio in Italia e il Milan è primo perché ha fatto 360 punti. Dopo 4 anni e 29 partite il risultato aggregato dice che il Milan è primo con 360 punti. Seguono l'Inter a 347, la Juventus a 336, la Roma a 309, il Napoli a 292: io guardo questi dati e mi rassereno._

Muoio  

Milan >>>>>>>>> Juve quindi


----------



## Djici (20 Maggio 2013)

quindi la classifica della serie a e alla stesso tempo la classifica delli allenatori?
ma che discorsi sono?


----------



## jaws (20 Maggio 2013)

Allora proponete voi dei parametri oggettivi su cui ci possa confrontare


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Allora proponete voi dei parametri oggettivi su cui ci possa confrontare



semplicemente è impossibile confrontare allegri con montella visto che il banco di prova non è lo stesso . Andrebbero valutati singolarmente non messi a confronto , e singolarmente è evidente che montella è un allenatore in ascesa e allegri no , cio nonostante allegri quest'anno ha fatto il miracolo e non ci sono dubbi


----------



## Doctore (20 Maggio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> non scherziamo, il miracolo l'ha fatto Allegri portandoci in champions, Montella che ha preso una squadra che a momenti andava in serie B l'anno scorso ha fatto semplicemente il suo, anzi era la Fiorentina che doveva arrivare terza!!!!
> 
> P.S. Geniale poi fare il paragone tra le due squadre solo prendendo in considerazione il centrocampo, ah ma mi dite che si gioca in 4 giusto? Non in 11? Ma c'è seriamente qualcuno che mi vuole dire che nel complesso la rosa della Fiorentina era superiore alla nostra? ROTFL


Balotelli ed elsha alzano la media...il resto della squadra e' uguale o palesamente inferiore(vedi centrocampo)rispetto alla firoentina


----------



## James Watson (20 Maggio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Giocava con Gattuso,Flamini e Ambrosini quando aveva in rosa Pirlo e Seedorf* che pascolavano per il campo*. Ha cacciato Ronaldinho, *che pascolava per il campo* per tenersi Boateng trequartista.



Dai su, quando ha messo fuori squadra quella gente c'erano utenti qui dentro che eiaculavano copiosamente.


----------



## Albijol (20 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o... c'è qualcosa che non va?



Non va che le giustissime critiche di agosto non consideravano minimamente che a gennaio avremmo preso un campione come Balo. Senza di lui adesso avevamo i punti della Lazio o giù di lì.


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (20 Maggio 2013)

Aggiungo che negli scontri diretti han fatto meglio loro. meritavano di vincere in casa con la juve dove han fatto una gran partita. 4 pere all'inter, han battuto noi a san siro e pareggiato in casa in 10, hanno bastonato anche la lazio
forse montella e' più bravo a preparare le partite di noi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ditemi i meriti di Allegri, io non ne vedo mezzo...Io vedo un terzo posto raggiunto grazie alle individualità ( prima El Sha, poi Balotelli) e qualche rigorino..
> Non ho visto un gioco come si deve se non che in 5-6 partite..la mano dell'allenatore non si è vista.


Abbiamo raggiunto il terzo posto dopo una partenza da retrocessione, dimmi tu se non c'è la mano del mister... o i calciatori giocano da soli? Il problema è che sei troppo di parte.


----------



## runner (20 Maggio 2013)

monella è un superbo e borioso che si crede il re del mondo in una grande brucerebbe subito

Allegri invece è il classico Mister che si sa adattare molto....

ricordatevi che sulle panchine importanti in Italia devi avere molto pelo sullo stomaco per digerire ogni giorno critiche e calunnie gratuite


----------



## #Dodo90# (20 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Abbiamo raggiunto il terzo posto dopo una partenza da retrocessione, dimmi tu se non c'è la mano del mister... o i calciatori giocano da soli? Il problema è che sei troppo di parte.



C'era la mano del mister anche nella partenza da retrocessione. Io direi che c'è la mano di Balotelli ed El Shaarawy, piuttosto. Dai Balotelli alla Fiorentina ed in Champions ci vanno loro.

C'ha messo 5 MESI per trovare un modulo presentabile, quando quì dentro lo si diceva da Agosto che bisognava cambiare modulo. E nonostante tutto, abbiamo sculato negli ultimi 5 minuti contro una squadra già retrocesso. Mettiamoci che la squadra non ho un gioco nonostante sia da tre anni con lo stesso allenatore...

Certo, se l'alternativa è Seedorf, ci penserei più volte prima di azzardare, ma resta il fatto che questa squadra così non va da nessuna parte.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Maggio 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> C'era la mano del mister anche nella partenza da retrocessione. Io direi che c'è la mano di Balotelli ed El Shaarawy, piuttosto. Dai Balotelli alla Fiorentina ed in Champions ci vanno loro.
> 
> C'ha messo 5 MESI per trovare un modulo presentabile, quando quì dentro lo si diceva da Agosto che bisognava cambiare modulo. E nonostante tutto, abbiamo sculato negli ultimi 5 minuti contro una squadra già retrocesso. Mettiamoci che la squadra non ho un gioco nonostante sia da tre anni con lo stesso allenatore...
> 
> Certo, se l'alternativa è Seedorf, ci penserei più volte prima di azzardare, ma resta il fatto che questa squadra così non va da nessuna parte.


Hai ragione, Allegri ha le sue colpe ma ha anche i suoi meriti.
Ci ha messo molto per trovare il modulo, cosa che anche io gli accuso, nel cercarlo è stato vittima di equivoci i quali continuano a sussistere, si veda Boateng, e anche io glielo imputo. Ciò nonostante il modulo l'ha trovato ed è stato capace di dare una quadratura tale alla squadra da portarla al terzo posto, anche Stramaccioni ha trovato una quadratura però ha centrato soltanto il nono posto.
Vero ciò che dici su Balotelli ed El Sharaawy ma ha già un centrocampo nettamente inferiore a varie squadre, anche l'attacco gli volete togliere? Per voi essere grandi allenatori significa vincere la Champions League col Frosinone? Mi sembra il minimo concedergli El Sharaawy e Balotelli.


----------



## Schism75 (20 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> tant'è vero che le due finaliste di Champions si presentano con un centrocampo non pieno di Pirlo e di Xavi, ma Gundongan e Bender da una parte, Sweinsteiger e Luis Gustavo (o Javi martinez) dall'altro, che supportano due ali che corrono molto (Ribery-Robben da un lato, Reus-Błaszczykowski dall'altro). Tutta gente che corre (e corre con cattiveria) e pressa.
> 
> 
> Abbiamo parlato di memoria corta: la novità assoluta di Allegri quando abbiamo vinto lo scudetto è stata una cosa che a detta di tutti non vedevamo da secoli: il pressing alto.



A parte che mettere il centrocampo di bayern e borussia con il nostro é da eresia. Quelli corrono e impostano, senza buttare palloni. I nostri no, visto che fuori montolivo é il dramma. E non puoi non considerare che hanno un trequartista fortissimo muller/kros reus/gotze che noi ci sognamo

Il pressing alto l'abbiamo visto l'anno dello scudetto. Vero. Poi basta peró. Nonostante avessimo tutti mediani in squadra. I quali dopo 60 minuti erano con la lingua di fuori.


----------



## The Ripper (20 Maggio 2013)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> A parte che mettere il centrocampo di bayern e borussia con il nostro é da eresia. Quelli corrono e impostano, senza buttare palloni. I nostri no, visto che fuori montolivo é il dramma. E non puoi non considerare che hanno un trequartista fortissimo muller/kros reus/gotze che noi ci sognamo
> 
> Il pressing alto l'abbiamo visto l'anno dello scudetto. Vero. Poi basta peró. Nonostante avessimo tutti mediani in squadra. I quali dopo 60 minuti erano con la lingua di fuori.



hai frainteso. Ho solo avvalorato la tesi di chi diceva che il calcio moderno è soprattutto corsa. Non è un caso che le due finaliste siano due squadre con centrocampi fatti da giocatori che corrono tanto, bene e con rabbia.
se il pressing alto l'hai visto nell'anno dello scudetto e nei precedenti no significa che Allegri l'aveva imposto tatticamente. se negli anni successivi non siamo riusciti a farlo è un problema di attitudine, perché se allegri l'ha imposto l'anno prima non capisco perché non sia stato anche l'anno dopo. Diciamo che una cosa è avere un robinho in forma che pressa, un boateng straordinario, un gattuso che ha fatto la sua miglior stagione in serie A probabilmente, un van bommel... che non emanuelson, brandelli di robinho, nocerino e ambrosini.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Schism75 ha scritto:


> A parte che mettere il centrocampo di bayern e borussia con il nostro é da eresia. Quelli corrono e impostano, senza buttare palloni. I nostri no, visto che fuori montolivo é il dramma. E non puoi non considerare che hanno un trequartista fortissimo muller/kros reus/gotze che noi ci sognamo
> 
> Il pressing alto l'abbiamo visto l'anno dello scudetto. Vero. Poi basta peró. Nonostante avessimo tutti mediani in squadra. I quali dopo 60 minuti erano con la lingua di fuori.



hai frainteso. Ho solo avvalorato la tesi di chi diceva che il calcio moderno è soprattutto corsa. Non è un caso che le due finaliste siano due squadre con centrocampi fatti da giocatori che corrono tanto, bene e con rabbia.
se il pressing alto l'hai visto nell'anno dello scudetto e nei precedenti no significa che Allegri l'aveva imposto tatticamente. se negli anni successivi non siamo riusciti a farlo è un problema di attitudine, perché se allegri l'ha imposto l'anno prima non capisco perché non sia stato anche l'anno dopo. Diciamo che una cosa è avere un robinho in forma che pressa, un boateng straordinario, un gattuso che ha fatto la sua miglior stagione in serie A probabilmente, un van bommel... che non emanuelson, brandelli di robinho, nocerino e ambrosini.


----------



## #Dodo90# (21 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, Allegri ha le sue colpe ma ha anche i suoi meriti.
> Ci ha messo molto per trovare il modulo, cosa che anche io gli accuso, nel cercarlo è stato vittima di equivoci i quali continuano a sussistere, si veda Boateng, e anche io glielo imputo. Ciò nonostante il modulo l'ha trovato ed è stato capace di dare una quadratura tale alla squadra da portarla al terzo posto, anche Stramaccioni ha trovato una quadratura però ha centrato soltanto il nono posto.
> Vero ciò che dici su Balotelli ed El Sharaawy ma ha già un centrocampo nettamente inferiore a varie squadre, anche l'attacco gli volete togliere? Per voi essere grandi allenatori significa vincere la Champions League col Frosinone? Mi sembra il minimo concedergli El Sharaawy e Balotelli.


Che la rosa abbia delle lacune mi pare evidente, ma dire che Allegri ha fatto un miracolo e che Montella ha fallito (quando era partito per cercare di centrare un posto in Europa League) è assurdo.

Il nostro centrocampo è davvero imbarazzante per una squadra come il Milan, però non dimentichiamoci che per Allegri Pirlo e Montolivo sono mezzale (!). Nella sua tesina (per quanto possa valere) parla di un incontrista davanti alla difesa (De Jong/Ambrosini), una mezzala tecnica (Montolivo) ed una mezzala dinamica sulla destra (Nocerino/Muntari) e mi pare che abbia a disposizione questo tipo di giocatori. Sarebbe ora che si evolvesse...


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Maggio 2013)

un bel dibattito... io credo che il nostro ormai ex mister abbia avuto il grande merito, dopo un brutto inizio, di non mollare quando aveva tutti contro, mentre montella ha lavorato in un contesto diverso, aveva molto meno da perdere.



> alla 13esima giornata la Fiorentina di Montella aveva 27 punti, il Milan di Allegri 15: *+12 della Fiorentina. Solo dieci giornate dopo, il Milan aveva 40 punti, la Fiorentina 39. Oggi siamo a +2 noi. Significa che quel a quel grandissimo Montella, Allegri ha recuperato 14 punti fino ad oggi, con l'aggravante di avere anche la champions di mezzo.*



Perfetto e sarebbe bene ricordare che di quelle dieci giornate Balotelli ha giocato solo l'ultima, contro l'Udinese... significa che l'artefice principale della rimonta è stato Max, poi sicuramente è stato importantissimo l'acquisto del Balo che ha contribuito a mantenere la posizione.


----------



## Brain84 (21 Maggio 2013)

Allegri è psicologicamente da grande squadra. Ha retto fino alla fine con la stampa e il presidente SEMPRE CONTRO senza mai lamentarsi. Questa è la differenza tra un Mazzarri, Guidolin, Montella e Allegri. 

Allegri ha fatto i miracoli con un pugno di mosche, un centrocampo osceno pieno di fabbri dove l'unico dai piedi buoni era Montolivo, un attacco che si è retto fino a fine anno su un 20enne alla prima vera stagione in serie A e su un giovane terzino che farà grandi cose. I meriti di Allegri ci sono tutti e merita soltanto rispetto, cosa che invece non ha mai avuto se non da una parte della tifoseria. 

Il nano si merita l'Europa League, anzi manco quella. Non sa tenere in piedi una squadra, sa soltanto destabilizzare l'ambiente.


----------



## DexMorgan (21 Maggio 2013)

Allegri ha avuto colpe enormi. Il non aver mai trovato la quadratura giusta nelle prime 10 giornate, lo dimostrano le 10 difese diverse e i 10 tridenti diversi sperimentati. Cambi al limite del ridicolo a partita in corso e formazioni folli. Senza considerare che, anche l'anno dello scudetto, lui ha sempre optato per un centrocampo fatto da 3 mediani [brrrrrrrr]. Il giocare SEMPRE per il pareggio nelle sfide importanti e la ciliegina sulla torta il tridente nosense contro il Siena, mai sperimentato prima. Raus.

E per inciso, il fatto che sia esploso Elsha nella prima parte di stagione lo ha salvato, e Balo ha fatto il resto.
E un altro ps. non ha mai fatto giocare del bel calcio la squadra, e cmq sia non aveva una squadra da retrocessione come molti qui dicevano, ANZI. Via, via.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Maggio 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Che la rosa abbia delle lacune mi pare evidente, ma dire che Allegri ha fatto un miracolo e che Montella ha fallito (quando era partito per cercare di centrare un posto in Europa League) è assurdo.
> 
> Il nostro centrocampo è davvero imbarazzante per una squadra come il Milan, però non dimentichiamoci che per Allegri Pirlo e Montolivo sono mezzale (!). Nella sua tesina (per quanto possa valere) parla di un incontrista davanti alla difesa (De Jong/Ambrosini), una mezzala tecnica (Montolivo) ed una mezzala dinamica sulla destra (Nocerino/Muntari) e mi pare che abbia a disposizione questo tipo di giocatori. Sarebbe ora che si evolvesse...


Ah, io non dico che Montella abbia fallito, la Fiorentina resta nonostante tutto una squadra inferiore alla nostra e Montella ha fatto un grandissimo lavoro alla pari di Allegri, per il quale si può parlare di mezzo miracolo.
Non mi dire, però, che quei giocatori siano funzionali alla sua idea di calcio perché sono tutte mezze tacche a parte Montolivo e De Jong che praticamente non c'è mai stato.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Maggio 2013)

ragazzi dai la verità è sotto gli occhi di tutti, non c'è discussione

Il terzo posto di Allegri quest'anno è stato un grandissimo risultato che pochi allenatori avrebbero centrato
Resta il fatto che il gioco della squadra e noiosissimo e per i dettami tattici di Allegri non c'è speranza di migliorare nemmeno in futuro anche con nuovi acquisti

Io durante le partite mi annoio, personalmente preferisco un allenatore che mi dia meno garanzie di risultato, ma che alla domenica mi faccia divertire.

Montella è inattacabile 
ha fatto bene all'esordio con la Roma, bene con il Catania e benissimo con la fiorentina che era una squadra che destava curiosità visto il gran numero di giocatori tecnici voluti dall'allenatore, ma che non partiva certo con i pronostici a favore come dice Admin.

La questione è che con lui probabilmente a differenza di quello che accade adesso ci divertiremmo tutte le domeniche, poi la sicurezza dei risultati non l'avremo mai con nessuno


----------

